# What's behind the wall? Trying to mount tv...



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm trying to mount a 37" LCD in my office, and not sure what to do as I've only mounted on wood studs before.

I put the stud finder on the wall, and its lit up..everywhere on the wall. When you knock on it, it doesn't really have a hollow sound either. Any ideas what would be behind the drywall? The house is about a year old.

Here's the mount I'm using










The wall I want to mount the TV on:










I thought this would be helpful, the other side of the wall is an open area that goes to the bottom floor:


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

I might be an idiot lol. I think the battery was just dying in the stud finder. Getting a new battery shortly and we'll see


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Looking at where the Light switch & outlet mounting, I am going to guess at least 16" oc for the studs, but then again, knowing most contactors now days, you could have studs on that wall at 18-22 oc depending on how many corners they cut.


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

Studs ended up being 24" apart. TV looks great though!


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, the TV looks tiny in the picture. The TV on the wall is a 37" the monitors in the front are 20.1"


----------

